

User script to hide Twitter actions until rollover on new timeline - clinejj
http://userscripts.org/scripts/admin/181112

======
clinejj
And another one to remove inline images until you click expand:
[http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/181114](http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/181114)

